# Baby Forehead/frontal bone Protrusion



## TWyPGn

Hi, I am a first-time mother of a 5-month baby boy. Newborns have slightly round or protruded forehead. My son's forehead still is round where as the babies of his age have developed almost flat foreheads just like adults. His frontal bone is not as prominent as occurs in forehead bossing but it still protrudes out. Please help...do you think it will fix itself or is there any mechanism to flatten my baby's forehead? I just pray its not so terrible that we would need a helmet. I'm so sad and worried. Please help me! Any information or mechanism you have is welcomed and appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## blahblahblah

Sorry to hear that you're worried. From your description I'm not sure I understand the shape - can you post a pic?


----------



## Lisa1302

Is it like Craniosynostosis - if so I think you should ask your GP right away.

ETA - or Brachycephaly I think is the one I meant where the back is flat and the front protrudes


----------



## blahblahblah

Lisa1302 said:


> Is it like Craniosynostosis - if so I think you should ask your GP right away.
> 
> ETA - or Brachycephaly I think is the one I meant where the back is flat and the front protrudes

I was wondering about cranio too, my nephew had it. But from the description it didn't sound quite like it - a photo would clarify what we're on about. I have links to some good sites about it, but didn't want to scare if we're on about something entirely different.


----------



## TWyPGn

Thanks all for replying. My baby's head shape is fine: all round and no flat spots. What I mean is that his forehead is round right from birth. I thought it will mold into flat on its own but it hasn't. I have heard recently that during early days some people gently tap on baby's forehead or put a band on baby's forehead to make it flat. I never did any such thing as I didn't know that. So my baby's forehead still protrudes out. Can I do something about it at this age?


----------



## WW1

It might be worth speaking to your GP or HV for advice but I wouldn't recommend doing anything unless a health professional tells you to.


----------



## Lisa1302

I have never heard of people tapping or putting things on their foreheads - are you in the UK? I dont think is a good idea what ever the head looks like.

Maybe a photo would help as i really don't understand the problem? Babies don't have particularly 'protruding' foreheads at birth normally, in fact I have been looking at newborn pics and they look almost the same shape as Izzys head now. 

I dont think anyone here can really answer your question as no one is going to know what the problem is unless you speak to a doctor


----------



## TWyPGn

Thanks a lot Lisa for your replies. Then I guess I am worried because I was told that people flatten the baby's forehead which I didn't do and thus my baby's forehead isn't normal. Anyhow, I'll also talk to my baby's pediatrician. Thanks once again!


----------

